# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội - Đồ ăn Châu Âu

## danghung

*A Little Italian*
78 Thợ Nhuộm - Tel: (84-4) 3942 4812
Đồ ăn Italia

*Baquette & Chocolat (Trường Hoa Sữa)*
11 Chả Cá - Tel: (84-4) 3923 1500
Món ăn Pháp và đồ ngọt tuyệt hảo

*Bobby Chinn* 
1 Bà Triệu, Q. Hoàn Kiếm- Tel: (84-4) 3934 8577/ Fax :Frown: 84-4) 3716 4120

*Cafe des Arts*
11B Bảo Khánh - Tel: (84-4) 3828 7207
Đồ ăn Pháp truyền thống

*Hai Cang* 
Tầng 5 tòa nhà Vincom City Towers, 194 Bà Triệu, Q. Hoàn Kiếm- Tel: (84-4) 3220 0353/ 3220 0352/ Fax: (84-4) 3220 0352

*Hot Rock Cafe*
117A1 Giảng Võ - Tel: (84-4) 3844 5661

*La Salsa*
25 Nhà Thờ - Tel: (84-4) 3828 9052
Đồ ăn Châu Âu

*Le Beaulieu*
15 Ngô Quyền - Tel: (84-4) 3826 6919, ext. 8205
Đồ ăn Pháp

*Pane e Vino*
3 Nguyễn Khắc Cần - Tel: (84-4) 3826 9080
Đồ ăn Italia

*Pepperonis Pizza & Cafe*
29 Lý Quốc Sư - Tel: (84-4) 3928 5246
Đồ ăn Italia

*The Restaurant (the Press Club)*

59A Lý Thái Tổ - Tel: (84-4) 3934 0888

Đồ ăn Châu Âu

----------

